# Fly Line Only Shoots When Wet



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

My 8wt needed some new line after my Rio Bonefish started looking like a cracked sidewalk and after reading some pretty good reviews of the Royal Wulff BTT i decided to go and buy it. I've been using and it casts great but for some reason the line won't shoot unless its wet and i know it isn't because its dirty or anything because its doing this since the first day I used it. I've cleaned it with the Loon Fly Line cleaner hoping that it was just dirty but the issue wasn't solved. Has this happened to any other BTT users? Anybody know of a way of fixing it instead of just replacing the line?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of guides?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Ordinarily I'd say clean the line but given this is happening with a new line there's another couple tricks to try if you haven't already. 

First, stretch the line before using it. New line can have a lot of memory. 
Next, clean the rod itself, especially the guides. I like those towelettes from Rio that have the cleaner/dressing already soaked into them. Use one to dress the line then use another to clean/dress the guides themselves. I do this after the general cleaning rinsing and drying of the rod and notice the difference when I do. 

Anyway, hope that helps


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've owned over a dozen or more Wulff BTT lines and never had this issue. I've taught several people the double haul while on grass using the BTT line without issue.

One thought is the reason it shoots while wet is that you are water loading the line and rod on the pick up. This cannot be done dry. If you are comparing shooting ability from water casting vs lawn casting, that is a factor. Shooting line is done by increasing line speed, so try putting a little more haul into it and see what happens.

Make sure the line dressing does not collect any dirt or turn sticky or tacky. My experience is some white colored dressings do this. I use Zip Cast, which is clear and teflon-based. It does not attract any dirt. But you shouldn't need any on a newer line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I've owned over a dozen or more Wulff BTT lines and never had this issue. I've taught several people the double haul while on grass using the BTT line without issue.
> 
> One thought is the reason it shoots while wet is that you are water loading the line and rod on the pick up. This cannot be done dry. If you are comparing shooting ability from water casting vs lawn casting, that is a factor. Shooting line is done by increasing line speed, so try putting a little more haul into it and see what happens.
> 
> Make the line dressing does not collect any dirt or turn sticky or tacky. My experience is some white colored dressings do this. I use Zip Cast, which is clear and teflon-based. It does not attract any dirt. But you shouldn't need any on a newer line.


Good to know. I need to fish with you!


----------



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

tailwalk said:


> Ordinarily I'd say clean the line but given this is happening with a new line there's another couple tricks to try if you haven't already.
> 
> First, stretch the line before using it. New line can have a lot of memory.
> Next, clean the rod itself, especially the guides. I like those towelettes from Rio that have the cleaner/dressing already soaked into them. Use one to dress the line then use another to clean/dress the guides themselves. I do this after the general cleaning rinsing and drying of the rod and notice the difference when I do.
> ...


I've already tried that. For some reason I think maybe I got a defective line or something because that's never happened to me before


----------



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> I've owned over a dozen or more Wulff BTT lines and never had this issue. I've taught several people the double haul while on grass using the BTT line without issue.
> 
> One thought is the reason it shoots while wet is that you are water loading the line and rod on the pick up. This cannot be done dry. If you are comparing shooting ability from water casting vs lawn casting, that is a factor. Shooting line is done by increasing line speed, so try putting a little more haul into it and see what happens.
> 
> Make sure the line dressing does not collect any dirt or turn sticky or tacky. My experience is some white colored dressings do this. I use Zip Cast, which is clear and teflon-based. It does not attract any dirt. But you shouldn't need any on a newer line.


I'm going to try dressing my line as the like won't shoot and when I do a haul it feels like there's a lot of friction between my line and the rod guides if the line isn't wet. If I lawn cast my BTT I wouldn't be able to cast past the shooting head, like the like just won't pass through the guides. And i don't think water loading has to do anything with the line shooting when it's wet because I've stripped all the way until the front loop is not even a foot from the tip and if the line is still wet it'll cast no problem.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Contact the company for their thoughts. I had an issue with some Rio line in the past, and they actually replaced my line for free. They really wanted to get my defective line, because they analyze it to try and see what went wrong.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

This very interesting, please keep us posted.
Anytime when lawn casting and I have a distance issue I clean my line with a waterless car wash called Ultra Luster, polish and protective. Maybe not the recommended stuff but works for me and never had any cracking lines or delaminating for well over five years and I fish salt 99% of the time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's strange, I have used Royal Wulff lines since 2009 and never had any issues. I've had that happen with other lines that get sticky almost as if they melt while out on the boat all day. But never had any issues with Royal Wulff lines, they're typically very slick out of the box brand new. 

You may have got a bad line for some reason, or maybe it could be the guides on the rod? Are they recoil guides? idk.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Keith and Eric, do you dress the BTT daily everytime you use it or just once in a while?


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Figured I would chime in. I use Wulff TT on a few different rods in different weights. The line is already 1/2-3/4 wt heavy to start with and the TT makes it a little more agreasive. If that line doesn't jump out of any rod that is the same weight as what's on the box, regardless of your casting style, then something is wrong. Have you tried casting other lines on the same rod?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Keith and Eric, do you dress the BTT daily everytime you use it or just once in a while?


Occasional, not every time. BTT has a micro texture on it that helps it shoot.

It could be a defective line, or the line dressing could be gumming the line up. I'd give them a call.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Keith and Eric, do you dress the BTT daily everytime you use it or just once in a while?


I never dress my fly line. Dressing is for salads. lol I'll leave a Wulff line on my reels for a year without anything more than a simple hose wash down after several trips. Never have had any issues. I've been using some Cortland lines lately too, as I like how they cast, but I definitely have to put less abuse to them as those lines feel it. The Wulff line can be neglected and it'll still do it's job incredibly well. I am using both lines right now, depending what reel/rod combination I am using and that's dictated by situation. I like them both and think they both cast incredibly well, the Cortland is a little more stealthy than the Bermuda triangle taper.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I share similar line maintenance practices. Very minimal.

Yet, I'm having some issues with my cortland liquid crystal clear 6wt. It shot really well out of the box then after prolly 15-20 days on the water it's become really sticky/grabby when casting. 

Rod is just a normal tfo with normal guides.

Hopefully a cleaning fixes it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

texasag07 said:


> I share similar line maintenance practices. Very minimal.
> 
> Yet, I'm having some issues with my cortland liquid crystal clear 6wt. It shot really well out of the box then after prolly 15-20 days on the water it's become really sticky/grabby when casting.
> 
> ...


I was told cleaning them and using line dressing fixes that. I am about to try that on my 8wt Liquid Crystal line this week, so I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

paint it black said:


> I was told cleaning them and using line dressing fixes that. I am about to try that on my 8wt Liquid Crystal line this week, so I'll let you know how that goes.


Excellent


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've heard of people putting the line on backwards and trying to cast the running line and dosnt work to well..
Or Maybe the the line you thought was 8 wt is a much lighter line that got switched at some point.


----------

